# Crufts BIS Winner



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Araki Fabulous Willy dies aged 7

http://www.dogworld.co.uk/News/49-willy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

bless him! what a shame!!! he was still a young lad.


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

sad  very sad


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Yikes! That's awfully young for a Tibetan Terrier! 

He wasn't ever allowed at stud to the masses either, he was only used by the breeders and one or two of their friends. What a waste.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww so sad what a gorgeous boy!!!

{{{{{{{{{{{ Willy }}}}}}}}}}} R I P sweet boy xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless him he looked beautiful RIP Willy *


----------

